# job opportunities



## janaprema (Oct 31, 2010)

i need some solid information on how to get a job in singapore.Have retired as deputy manager from the state bank of india in june 2010.i am looking for any suitable job not just in the banking sector.i have been an army man for 13 yrs plus.


----------



## Shapecontrol (Jan 21, 2011)

U are currently in Singapore or in India?


----------



## janaprema (Oct 31, 2010)

Shapecontrol said:


> U are currently in Singapore or in India?


No, I am in India and as mentioned have retired ans Deputy Manager,State Bank of India in June 2010.


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

janaprema said:


> No, I am in India and as mentioned have retired ans Deputy Manager,State Bank of India in June 2010.


i dont think you will be directly appointed as a Manager in a bank, are you looking for such a position? you can always give it a shot through jobsdb.com.sg or monster.com.sg


----------



## janaprema (Oct 31, 2010)

oz_sg10 said:


> i dont think you will be directly appointed as a Manager in a bank, are you looking for such a position? you can always give it a shot through jobsdb.com.sg or monster.com.sg[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I am looking for a suitable job either in Banking sector/Administration or even the Defence services as I have served in the Indian Army for 13 plus years. Since I have no idea about job search in Singapore would really appreciate it if u or anyone else can help.I do not mind a temporary post in the initial stages of my job search in Singapore.


----------



## paulsimon (Feb 23, 2011)

you should come here and try your luck.


----------



## EarthMule (Feb 25, 2011)

Is banking sector in SG booming? how about the crisis? Also, do they give a preference to locals vs foreigners? I experienced much of this kind of preferences in Kazakhstan (KZ) when the employer is legally required to keep the ratio of local/foreign staff as 9 to 1.


----------



## benleong (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't say much for the banking sector. As for defence, Singapore has a conscript and regular army, consisting of male citizens. I'm not sure if they'll outsource defence services to foreigners because I haven't heard of anyone doing just that.

If you have an expertise in military technology, you might want to try private companies dealing with defence, you might get a better hit rate that way.


----------



## janaprema (Oct 31, 2010)

benleong said:


> I can't say much for the banking sector. As for defence, Singapore has a conscript and regular army, consisting of male citizens. I'm not sure if they'll outsource defence services to foreigners because I haven't heard of anyone doing just that.
> 
> If you have an expertise in military technology, you might want to try private companies dealing with defence, you might get a better hit rate that way.


Tnks.Since I have worked as an Tele-operator n worked the Morse Code I would definitely like to try in the Private Defence sector but here again i need a break...need the name s of a the private companies.


----------



## benleong (Mar 3, 2011)

janaprema said:


> Tnks.Since I have worked as an Tele-operator n worked the Morse Code I would definitely like to try in the Private Defence sector but here again i need a break...need the name s of a the private companies.


I'm not sure if there's a need for morse code. I was a combat signaller back in the days.
I wouldn't say morse code is relevant in this age.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

janaprema said:


> Tnks.Since I have worked as an Tele-operator n worked the Morse Code I would definitely like to try in the Private Defence sector but here again i need a break...need the name s of a the private companies.


Singapore, private defence contractors are technically GLCs, and they will never recruit non-Singaporeans for sensitive jobs - heck, even for the basic level un-classified work, they don't .. 

Take a look at the adverts from ST Engineering and tell me when they didn't highlight "ONLY SINGAPOREANS" - for obvious reasons. Singaporeans have either served the country and / or have cleared full security


----------



## janaprema (Oct 31, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> Singapore, private defence contractors are technically GLCs, and they will never recruit non-Singaporeans for sensitive jobs - heck, even for the basic level un-classified work, they don't ..
> 
> Take a look at the adverts from ST Engineering and tell me when they didn't highlight "ONLY SINGAPOREANS" - for obvious reasons. Singaporeans have either served the country and / or have cleared full security


tnks but do keep mw infmd if anything does come up


----------

